# Sony XR-U770 lives !



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Well my Sony 770 wasn't working correctly so I took it apart and found the belt had turned into mush !!

Found a replacement online, and also picked up a new/used face from E-bay, put the belt in today and re-assembled the radio, plugged it into my power supply and the new face works perfect, tape and all functions work.

Tomorrow have to connect it to an amp and speakers to make sure everything else works. Hopefully it will, going to put it in my pathfinder so I can play my tapes again.

Going old school !! LOL


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

ahardb0dy said:


> Well my Sony 770 wasn't working correctly so I took it apart and found the belt had turned into mush !!
> 
> Found a replacement online, and also picked up a new/used face from E-bay, put the belt in today and re-assembled the radio, plugged it into my power supply and the new face works perfect, tape and all functions work.
> 
> ...


Tapes! We said old school... not stone age! :laugh:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I have so many old mix tapes I would like to play them in the car again. I have already transferred them to my computer using a program called Audacity, but I can't even get one mix tape on a CD they are about 3 hours long each. The same tapes I have, have been copied (by me) and a set is now in Australia and in Canada.

These are old 98.7 Kiss and WBLS from NY city, lot's of scratching and stuff, love em !!

Most recorded on TDK MA-R tapes and a few Nakamichi ZX-C90's


On a side note I connected the Sony to an amplifier today and for what ever reason the radio plays much lower than the tape, have to have the volume almost all the way up just to hear it, also noticed the right channel on either the front or rear RCA's is lower than the left ????


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably need to recap it


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks, will have to look into who works on these


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Love those old TDK's. Still have a few TDK MA-XG's around(they bring some crazy money on ebay BTW) Had Bill resurrect my old Sony Walkman so I could still listen to mine! Ha Ha!

Good luck with the XR-U770


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Took the Sony up to my tech today, he used to work for Sony doing repairs, unfortunately he worked on everything except car stereos, he's going to check out my Sony for me, I bought the service manual and had to E-mail it to him, will have to wait to see if he finds anything out.


----------

